# Scottish PH Road Run - All Forum Welcome



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all,
With the arrival of the TT and the moving on of my 911 I'm new on here but have been organising road runs for the Scottish Piston heads guys for a good few years so though I would open up the invites on here.
Not had many TT in the past but hopefully more in the future.

The thread on PH Scotland is here: http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...***PH+Ecosse+Road+Run+-+2+November+2014******
You don't need to be on PH to come just send me a PM through here and you will get details.

An extract from the PH Thread with a video link to give you an idea of what its like.

 After a summer of eurohooning and the subsequent whole scale change of cars I thought we had better get some hooning in before it snows!
It's not a F1 weekend so why not come for a wee country run??

Usual routine, around 200 miles on Scotland's best roads with a coffee stop, a lunch and a pint with fellow PH'ers.

It will be a 0930 start and finish around 1530 in the bar for the full run.

All welcome from Model T to TT... Show cars or go cars!

Sign up below in the normal fashion.

Newbies always welcome: hopefully a day like this :




Not expecting huge numbers as its late in the season but as there is no alternative route I'm limiting to 20 or so cars - last run with 70+ was a bit excessive 

Would be good to meet some local TTOC members.

Cheers Barry


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Barry,

I've always fancied coming along to one of your runs, my mate attends them in his M3 all the time and raves on about them.

But as is the case last time I'm away that weekend 

I can stick the run on the TTOC Forum if you like and get them all to PM you on here if they want to come along, or you can join up on there and stick the run up yourself 

Cheers
Dazz


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

dzTT said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> I've always fancied coming along to one of your runs, my mate attends them in his M3 all the time and raves on about them.
> 
> ...


No worries Dazz I hope to catch you sometime.
I assume a M3 form Falkirk area will be Ross K?
If you think its the best way to open the runs up on here I'm happy for you to cross post where you think.
Not quite up to speed on the 2 level forum organisation used on here yet.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Mark (TTMBTT),
Cheers for the PM - sadly I can't reply cos I'm a newbie on here.
I'll sign you up on PH.
*If you PM me your email address* you will get the details the weekend before the run.
I've already got a runner coming up from Carlisle so hopefully you can come up together - he's a good bloke and been on a few on my runs.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

TTaRSe said:


> No worries Dazz I hope to catch you sometime.
> I assume a M3 form Falkirk area will be Ross K?
> If you think its the best way to open the runs up on here I'm happy for you to cross post where you think.
> Not quite up to speed on the 2 level forum organisation used on here yet.


Yeah thats the man himself :lol:

I've stuck it on the other forum so if I get any intrest i'll send them your way


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

TTaRSe said:


> Mark (TTMBTT),
> Cheers for the PM - sadly I can't reply cos I'm a newbie on here.
> I'll sign you up on PH.
> *If you PM me your email address* you will get the details the weekend before the run.
> I've already got a runner coming up from Carlisle so hopefully you can come up together - he's a good bloke and been on a few on my runs.


Bookmarked the PH thread.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Mark.
I will send details to you and you can forward to Nathan.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

TTaRSe said:


> Thanks Mark.
> I will send details to you and you can forward to Nathan.


No prob's, some hefty pieces of kit signing up already.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd be interested can you send me some details


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Just PM me your email address and you will get the details next weekend.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Guys that signed up should have the route now - if not PM me with your email address again.

Sitting at about 30 cars at the moment.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Big thanks to Barry for organizing today's run out. Despite the wet weather in the morning the afternoon
turned out dry & bright which changed the entire feel to the event, TTRS,GT3,C63,M3,EVORA,911RS,
BOXER SPYDER and many more running today, 30 in all great motoring company. Waiting for Jamie's 
video taken with the drone, the setting for that should be breathtaking although we missed the actual
due to Nathan getting a front puncture (S5) which delayed us reaching the spot in time. Look forward
to pic's as well. Great day out, 290 mls for us but worth every mile alongside the marques taking part. 

Slightly disappointing turn out off the forum, but there's always next time. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

amazing roads up there!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

spike said:


> amazing roads up there!


Your not kidding, right blast. As said it's a shame that more TT's were not involved, ideal roads for quattro
vehicles, opportunity sadly missed :?


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

TTMBTT said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > amazing roads up there!
> ...


All welcome.
I'll try and catch up with the reg rep to see if there is any appetite.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Next run is tomorrow...28th December if anyone is interested PM me your email address.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

A bit icy in places but a good day out!!


----------

